# Timber Rattle Snake



## cmahunter (Nov 7, 2004)

Went to Beaver Dam WMA last week and I came within two steps of being a goner. He had 10 rattles and was a little over 60 inches long. 

Watch where y'all step...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 7, 2004)

That could have made a bad day for sure! Glad your alright.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 7, 2004)

That's a hoss,hopefully with this cooler weather they'll hole up till spring


----------



## beretta (Nov 8, 2004)

Man I hate those things. Killed one last sunday in camp. Did you have any luck at Beaverdam? I'll I saw was tree rats.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 8, 2004)

That 1 couldn't hurt you???

He don't have a head  

Glad you saw him before you felt him


----------



## cmahunter (Nov 8, 2004)

I had all the luck I was going to get considering I did not step on that snake. As far as hunting, no I did not have any luck, a few others in the camp area got some, 2 hogs, 6 or 8 deer that I am aware of. I never went to the check station to check the sheet. I heard rumor that someone got a real nice 8 pointer. From scouting around you need to find the white oaks, they were not touching any other acorns. I found 1 oak tree that had all of the leaves raked back from the base diameter of the tree, they are eating them up... 

Oh yea, I saw 1 or 2 tree rats. And the mosquitos were relentless. They were drinking my Off bug spray like it was a cold beer...



			
				beretta said:
			
		

> Man I hate those things. Killed one last sunday in camp. Did you have any luck at Beaverdam? I'll I saw was tree rats.


----------



## beretta (Nov 10, 2004)

We stayed in the upper camp, those guys tore 'em up! A group of 4 took 3 bucks & 1 doe. We saw a REALLY nice 10pt. When we were leaving out on Saturday,we saw 3 on the back of a atv. 1 3pt. & nice 8pt. and a doe.


----------



## Goose (Nov 10, 2004)

*Lesson learned*

A couple of years ago, kimosabe and myself were turkey hunting down in southwest Ga.  We were out in the afternoon and hadn't heard or seen anything, so we decided to sit down overlooking a foodplot and call and listen.  We found a good spot that would have our backs against a large tree, so we started to prop our guns up against the tree and sit down.  Right before I leaned over, there he was . . . a huge timber rattler coiled up in the leaves at the base of the tree we were about to lean up against.

Not needing a rear-end venom injection that day, we both decided to find another tree.

Goose


----------



## HT2 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Cma.....*

You're a good man.....

Keep on killin' all you can.....


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been to the rifle range over there a couple of times....I'll keep a sharp look out from now on.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 27, 2005)

Big snake. Where's his head?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 27, 2005)

I hear the serpent huggers tiptoeing in, as we speak  



Good job by the way.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 30, 2005)

Cousin killed a big one last week on Paulding Forest Wma, had 14 rattles and a button. Hopefully this last week of cool temps has them lookin' for a hole!


----------

